# Sour cream substitute?



## Alix (Nov 17, 2004)

I am making an Orange Poppyseed Cake today. I do not have any sour cream in the house and the recipe calls for 1 cup. Can I substitute yogurt straight across or do I have to go shopping? Are there any other appropriate substitutes? 

Also, it calls for double acting baking powder...don't have that either!!! Should I double the amount? I actually looked for this the other day and asked the clerk in the grocery store...no one had a clue. So unless I want to find a specialty store I think I am SOL on the double acting stuff.

I am really in the mood for this cake, otherwise my lazy nature would have already led me to just give it up! Any help you can offer would be appreciated.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 17, 2004)

Yes on the sour cream. 1/2C. plain yogurt for each 1/2 C. sour cream.

Baking powder...for 1tsp. double acting baking powder, sub. 1 1/2tsp. regular baking powder.


----------



## Alix (Nov 17, 2004)

THANK YOU CREWSK!!!!!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 17, 2004)

You are very welcome!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 17, 2004)

Alix, could you share the recipe? OUr family loves poppyseed cake.  Thanks


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 17, 2004)

ditto, recipe please......
as soon as this fiddlenarker of a kitchen is finished, I am hankerin to get back in there and do some serious baking.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 17, 2004)

uh oh, new "fiddle" word alert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alix (Nov 17, 2004)

K...posting recipe on Orange Poppyseed Cake thread.


----------

